# Ducati grovels for all of GW



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Ducati goes to bat for all of GW*

*Text from GW* 

It got quiet around here - Spike do you give amnesty and pardons
Posted by ducati996 (My Page) on Sat, Feb 21, 04 at 16:33

Spike,

I think we have lost a few who didnt deserve to go. The problem now is that there seems to be a situation where people dont want to ask you to be allowed to come back, and for the most part shouldnt really have to..
A good portion of them contributed a lot of knowledge in this site, along with the helpfulness they offered to people who seeked it here...

So I ask for them a pardon and a general warning from you that situations like this going forward will be dealt with accordingly..
Maybe in the future lock a thread first followed by a warning, then a ban? Just a suggestion...its your show so
I'm asking for myself and others with respect to you and this site...

Regards,

Ducati


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

...well, that didn't live long. Looks like it got spiked too.:flamedevi


----------



## nyoder (Feb 9, 2004)

Wow--I got sent to Disney too and I have no idea why. I've never made a political comment and this evening was desperately trying to get some quick input on a Cub Cadet I'm looknig at. My thread has dissappeared within the last hour and now I can't post over there. Hopefully it was just a mistake.


----------



## dougand3 (Sep 16, 2003)

That is amazing...Lil Spike must think he is the Communist Party Chairman during the heyday of the USSR. If he keeps these tactics up, it will degrade GW. But, I have a feeling that the quilting, macramé, bathroom tile forums, etc don't have the volatile personalities that the tractor forum does. At times, it's dang near a religion (in a good way).


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Did you post in ducati thread if so that might be what happen or there was a thread that someone posted last night about Spike having a off-topic forum its gone to. Did you post in that one to it may have pissed him off and everyone who posted in it may have got the boot.
Jody


----------



## nyoder (Feb 9, 2004)

Jody, 
I think you're right. Ducati was begging Spike to let people back, and then Wheely Boy said he'd sure miss BigL. I thought Wheely was kidding because I thought Big L was still around, so I posted the following:

"Hee Hee."

That was it! Other than that I can't think of anything else I've posted that would be obnoxious. Maybe Spike thought I was laughing at him; who knows.

Jody--do you think I should get the 1525 for $1599 at Lowes?? I know you have one.

Thanks,
NY


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

nyoder, I thought you posted the "hee hee" because you figured out who kmg51 is?

There are lot of new users (registered yesterday and today) posting over there today.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thats a very good price on the 1525 i really like mine in fact i used it today it started right up and run and operated perfect. If you like it buy it cause that a great price i paid $1999. for mine i should have waited till this spring  to buy mine. 
Jody


----------



## nyoder (Feb 9, 2004)

Johnray--looks like I'm dumber than I even thought.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well who ever kmg51 was he isn't there anymore i just tried a search for him and it comes up no matches. So i guess they got the BOOT also. 
Jody


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

Wow, jodyand, your right...spike is cleaning house. kmg51 was posting like a champ today and now ALL his post are wiped out. 
Several of the threads are hard to follow now as the deleted post make following the prose hard.


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

It is sloved....http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&postid=21791#post21791


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

I didnt read any responses in time but my thread is gone and i got a warning...I thought I was respectful, dont know what happened actually... i tried to help

Ducati :truth:


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

*Steganos Internet Anonym*

Well if it dosent get better for some folks, I'll be happy to post a link for those who need to Spoof their actual IP address...
It works really well, and I use it when I need to protect myself...

Ducati


What it is and how you can use it....

Steganos Internet Anonym 

Lets you surf the internet anonymous. Trick is to use anonymous proxy servers, which are servers that sits between a client (you), and the Web server on the Internet that's providing information for the page you are viewing. The proxy acts like a shield that hides the fact that your computer made the data request. Instead, the Web server sees the request as coming from the proxy.


----------



## nyoder (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey, Jody, I just got back from Lowes with a new 1525. 

Thanks a ton for stepping in with an opinion over here; like I mentioned above, I got abruptly kicked off of GW right at the time when I needed it the most--which is kind of funny in a way.

Anyhow, they had the 1525 on clearance for $1599, and just before I bought it I asked the manager if they were willing to negotiate. He thought for a second and then said, "well, you can have it for $1300." 

I took it, stunned at the price and pretty pleased with the Kawasaki. It sure sounds smooth. It had zero hours, too, and wasn't a return.

Anyway, quite an evening.


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

Pictures, pictures, pictures....


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

nyoder

Man you got even a better deal Congratulation's:thumbsup: you wont regret it i really like mine. Now if the grass will just start growing. 
Jody


----------



## dougand3 (Sep 16, 2003)

good deal, nyoder


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nyoder _
> *Hey, Jody, I just got back from Lowes with a new 1525.
> 
> Anyhow, they had the 1525 on clearance for $1599, and just before I bought it I asked the manager if they were willing to negotiate. He thought for a second and then said, "well, you can have it for $1300."
> ...



congrats on your new ride Nyoder.. Great price... 

and welcome to the forum...


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Sounds good to me. Happy Mowing!:money:


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

*cc1525*

nyoddr -- you really got a great deal on a1525-- as I tried to say over on gw -- it will do all you want to do -- just go slower when you are pulling that areator so you don't overheat the belt drives - I am sorry that you got in dutch over there - probably over my lame atempt to post a few times as kmg51 to se if it worked -- see! if folks would al realize that the stores ARE able to deal over these lawn tractors -- they could get a deal better than what is usually accepted = no different than haging over a new car IMO-- bigl22


----------



## nyoder (Feb 9, 2004)

BigL22,
Glad to see you're alive and well over here. I was wondering who kmg51 was. What are your plans from here--are you planning to go back to GW in some other persona or just hang out here? Do most of the other regulars know about this place??


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

nyoder -- I lke the deal you got on the 1525 - don't have concerns and regrets - - it will do everything you want - just a little slower to keep it cool -- it will do fine - just go slower and let the areator dig in more shallow at first - what about pulling a disc instead? easier to pull and cuts more quickly than any areator--- - I don't know how many of the folks from over there are here -- there is a membership list you can look at -- it has a lot of pages to look at -- I would like to see johndeere and the others who are hot drop this __ I was never really angry -- just hurt that I was tossed out -- I had thought I was part of a group helping newbies - but it seems I had no value after all -- ces't la guerre! -- take it easy Bigl22-- I will stay here


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Bigl22
For what it's worth I've always found your opinions helpful. Your value will be realized now I'm sure.


----------



## nyoder (Feb 9, 2004)

BigL,
Thanks for the advice and counsel. I've always enjoyed your posts as well and hope you stay over here. Looks like this is where I'm going to be from now on.

NY


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

BigL im not hot I am over it I was a little confused over a statement you made.But I did drop it.I hope this clears that up.I would like to keep things on tractor topics from here on out.I just hope it is possible to be a part of both forums with out further conflicts.I will try and see how it goes.Hang in there.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Jody, it is my opinion that it is about time to lock this thread too. The title of it sure did not set well with me and certainly is not in the spirit and intent of Tractor Forum. I would think that Duc is probably not all that excited about it either. It just does not present the spirit that Tractor Forum is all about. Just my 2 cents worth of humble opinion.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Wow That was a great price on that 1525.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

LOL lock it because it is not related to tractors?I guess I might as well take this sight off the favorite list.Every time I post it gets locked.I suppose Chief your racist comments about Arnold have plenty to do with tractors?

I feel I maid a good effort to patch things up with BigL and tried to end it and move on.But some wants to make a statement with this lock it crap.The problem with this sight is there are to many Chiefs and not enough Indians.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Racist?????


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndeere _
> *LOL lock it because it is not related to tractors?I guess I might as well take this sight off the favorite list.Every time I post it gets locked.I suppose Chief your racist comments about Arnold have plenty to do with tractors?
> 
> I feel I maid a good effort to patch things up with BigL and tried to end it and move on.But some wants to make a statement with this lock it crap.The problem with this sight is there are to many Chiefs and not enough Indians. *


Has more to do with the title of the thread than anything else. 

Racist???????? :cowboy: :clown: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: Now that is an interesting stretch???????? How is my support of the provisions of the United Stated Constitution of America racist???????? Obviously you feel the US Constitution is racist? 

Jody locked the other threads for good reason and has my full support. 

Now this one needs the lock as well.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

My point was what does Arnold have to do with Tractors.Yet you want to lock this.There was no problem with it until I posted.Your comment was not exactly Racist I was just trying to proove a point.Every thing is discussed here but tractors.


----------



## Gromulus (Sep 16, 2003)

*Yes, but......*



> _Originally posted by johndeere _
> *My point was what does Arnold have to do with Tractors.Yet you want to lock this.There was no problem with it until I posted.Your comment was not exactly Racist I was just trying to proove a point.Every thing is discussed here but tractors. *


Yes, but Chief started his Arnold thread in the appropriate forum (Political Science - an oxymoron?) of this site. He did not insert in the John Deere or Simplicity forums. We can elect to read and respond as we feel the need. IMHO this is "Freedom of Speech" - something not tolerated in every forum or under every administrator. 

Take it for what it is Nick and try not to get so rattled. LOL!


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Hey JohnDeere !! Chiefs one of the good guys as with most on
this forum....I like you Buddy so hang in there, I dont think Chief
was singling you out at all. I think he was more concerned
about me going off with the title....it didnt even faze me really...

i thought I was doing a noble thing, but now everyone will think I'm a wuss with no nads...I'm crushed

Come to think of it it kind of paints me as a wuss...the word grovel
and all...I'm really not a wuss I swear...


Duc


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I lock the other two to try and get off the GW crap this one took a turn to something diffirent with nyoder buying a tractor so i left it. If Duc wants it locked because it has his name in it let me know and i will lock it but i didnt think at the time it was going to turn into a bash fest againts members. But if it keeps going that way i will lock it.
Jody


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Thanks Jody ...I'm 100 % ok with the title wasnt even bothered in the least...


If they called me "yellow" and a "chicken", well then it would have been a war ...just kidding


Duc

:smoking:


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Maybe We Need*

Thread Policearmy

I know a good talking to straightens me out every time.:tabletalk


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I think that is what Jody is doing. :smoking: 
Kind of funny how when GW gets mentioned people get heated up! 

That place seems to breed contempt and anger for some reason. I wonder if it has something to do with oppression?


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Can't say*

Never been to Garden web.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks Duc I will just back off and take a break from this sight for awhile.Nothing against the Tractor forum.Most of the people here are good guys.Including Jodyand and SixChow and BigL.Many others also.But there are a few that just rub me the wrong way with there comments and the way they say and do things.Thats OK because im sure they do not like me either.Makes every thing just about even.I will check in from time to time and if things get different I might even post.I feel the way things are now I am only making enimies and not freinds.So that is not good.Just there are a few here with there nose to high in the air.So subject closed I hope I never made to many enemies in the process.But if so thats life.


----------



## wheely_boy (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *I think that is what Jody is doing. :smoking:
> Kind of funny how when GW gets mentioned people get heated up!
> 
> That place seems to breed contempt and anger for some reason. I wonder if it has something to do with oppression? *


I can't seem to find the smiley thats looking in the mirror.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

So what are you trying to say wheely?


----------



## wheely_boy (Sep 16, 2003)

Where is that smiley thats trying on a shoe?


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I saw a post on another site about people and how they act on the WWW. They think it is OK to say what ever comes to mind and not care if it stirs people up. There are a few on this site that do just that. They have little or no regard that what they post might be inflammatory or not. My post was directed to only a few individuals that post here. 

As you so gently put it Wheely if the shoe fits. 
I think that if people are treated in person the way they are treated on some of these forums it is no wonder we have a crime and anger problem in the US. 

That being said I do appreciate the advice and good natured humor here. 
If I offended anyone that was not my intention, I hate to see ignorance and foolishness take over for the brain and I may have been guilty of that myself.


----------



## homergreg (Oct 16, 2003)

It's amazing how people act when they are given anonymity by their computer from the outside world, but at the same time open to others granted the same insulation. 

Some get belligerent, and don't care what they say. Others sulk at the least little thing that could barely be construed as a personal attack. Many hunker down and wait for the storm to subside, and some just lurk, hardly ever posting because they just don't want to have to deal with it.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homergreg _
> *It's amazing how people act when they are given anonymity by their computer from the outside world, but at the same time open to others granted the same insulation.
> 
> Some get belligerent, and don't care what they say. Others sulk at the least little thing that could barely be construed as a personal attack. Many hunker down and wait for the storm to subside, and some just lurk, hardly ever posting because they just don't want to have to deal with it. *


Excellent summation! :hide: 
:night: 

Mark


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

This isnt keeping keeping with the spirit of "Ducati groveling" 

I request more "groveling" and less hostility !! otherwise get your own damn thread with your name on it !! (just kidding) hula 

Duc


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Duc & others, when I saw the title to this thread; it gave me the impression of Duc being singled out in a negative personal sense. I kinda felt bad about it and hence my post to Jody here. I am quite certain that Duc can handle himself with great aplumb in any case but I did not want to see what looked like the beginning of a pile on. Guess I misunderstood and misjudged what was going on; my mistake. :hide: :blacksuit If you are warm and fuzzy with it, then by gosh, so am I. :thumbsup: My apologies to all; will do my best to be as contscientious as possible in the future. :cheers: :friends: Fire away and enjoy! indian


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I hope I am over my hostility, some thing really get my goat...see above post.  

There are you happy Duc? No more apple polishing for me here today!:worthy: 

:cheers:


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Sorry I jumped all over you Chief and a few others here.Turns out it was all a misunderstanding.But I got my head screwed on straight now.The thing that made me so mad was from some one at the other forum.That is not even a member of this one.Thank gawd.But if someone new arives and sighns off with Have a Nice day I will know he found this place.


----------



## dougand3 (Sep 16, 2003)

johndeere, it can't be...you're not saying Kromedome is back?

As in...Your tractor is a POS and you are totally stupid for buying it. Have a nice day!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I remember Kromedome hes the dealer thats been in business 60 years and the JD Ls where a POS.
Jody


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Text From GW*

mnotrub

* Posted by: jdlx178 NE IA (My Page) on Fri, Feb 6, 04 at 20:41

Do this:
If you like it buy it.
Gee whiz. All these idiots posting
here and saying nothing.
Yes, I know, it's nice to get another
opinion, but not here.
This board is for nothing but bashing.
Ask your neighbor, brother, mom, uncle...anyone
but this board.
If you were to buy a car or
truck, do
you post on a message board?
Did you do the same before you bought your house?
I think not.
Buy it.
Write the damned check.
Mow with it.
Have a nice day


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Posted by: jdlx178 NE IA (My Page) on Fri, Feb 20, 04 at 20:53

I agree. johndeere peed and moaned since this started.
Seems people like johndeere like to see the same old over and over. Just how many times do you want to talk gator blades or oil????
Seems politics aren't important to the likes ole
johndeere.
Bet good ole johndeere is the first to whine as his taxes increase. But let's not discuss it.
Hey Chip...likely see you in Dis.
Surely I'm headed there as well.
But johndeere showed his clout.
He also showed his mentality.
Have a wonderful day.

This is was got me rattled and mad.I felt others thought this of me.Glad he is history I ticked him off when he was Kromedome.Made a little story about him not being a John Deere dealer.But a janitor and after that he pushed every chance he had.


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

read page 1, went to get my dinner, read page 2&3 while eating, returned to homepage to make sure i was still on tractorforum after reading. sounds like a little cheese is in order to go with the whine! i hope the bashing isnt allowed to get started over here.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tjw in kans _
> *read page 1, went to get my dinner, read page 2&3 while eating, returned to homepage to make sure i was still on tractorforum after reading. sounds like a little cheese is in order to go with the whine! i hope the bashing isnt allowed to get started over here. *


Who do you feel is Whineing and bashing?


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

JD- I sent you a PM-John


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tjw in kans _
> *read page 1, went to get my dinner, read page 2&3 while eating, returned to homepage to make sure i was still on tractorforum after reading. sounds like a little cheese is in order to go with the whine! i hope the bashing isnt allowed to get started over here. *


Thats what gets me abought things here.Someone comes into the room like the above quote.Lets off a big stink.Then leaves very annoying.But im sure im the only one who notices things like that.:truth:


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=4cdabb99-213a-3e19-7232-661a640562b2&size=>



heh heh heh heh.....


----------



## nyoder (Feb 9, 2004)

Gentlemen,
I'm back again for a visit; I'm working away from home right now so don't have a chance to check in very often. I did have a nice little exchange with Spike over at GW; he's convinced I was laughing at him, so I'm history over there. I tried to convince him otherwise, but it was no use. Oh well. 

So Johndeere and the rest of you--I hope you stick around because I can't post at GW anymore.

Good day to all.
NY


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

*If i wasnt kicked of GW how can I be groveling?*

johnray13,

Since you posted that I was groveling (love to hear your meaning)
I'm not sure if you knew I was never kicked off the site (GW)..
I can come and go at will...

So its the kind of groveling for others in a unselfish act of kindness that you were talking about correct? mg: 

I'm really ok about it either way....

Duc


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

> quote:Originally posted by sixchows
> Duc
> I I saw your plea at GW. How'd that go? I see it's gone now, hope you didn't drag yourself into the mess, that place needs your level headed advice.
> 
> ...


Groveling may not have been the best choice of words but it seemed appropriate as to what I was trying to convey: That you were asking Spike to rescind or commute his recent expulsions (at Garden Web). Another phrase could have been, " Ducati pleads for expelled GW members". Somehow, because of spikes pompous attitude, grovel seemed more appropriate.

For what it's worth, I respect you for not blowing this thread out of proportion. After it had been up for a while, I could see it being taken the wrong way. Your class is enviable.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnray13 _
> *
> For what it's worth, I respect you for not blowing this thread out of proportion. After it had been up for a while, I could see it being taken the wrong way. Your class is enviable. *



I appreciate you kind words, but me having any class at all well thats a stretch !! 

Thanks again..

Ducati


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Greg _
> *<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=4cdabb99-213a-3e19-7232-661a640562b2&size=>
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Greg,
You'll be in big trouble if Andy or Jody finds out you borrowed one of their thread locks. 

Mark


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Mark,

Thought it might be a useful hint at the time... But now it appears everybody is all warm and fuzzy! LOL

Maybe Andy will feel threatened and send me to GW!  

Greg


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Sorry...ittttt wassss a...

:ditto: 

Greg


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Group hug!!!!!!!!!!! arty: :drinkin: :ride: :stupid: :blacksuit indian :cowboy: :clown: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :tractorsm


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

NOT!!!!!!!  :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------

